# ATITool causes JO sound to cut out?



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 27, 2005)

When ATITool is running, it causes the sound to cut out in the game JointOps.  This has been the case since ATITool's inception, but I never bothered to report it because I always close everything possible before running games.  Has anyone else noticed this as well?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2005)

is this with temperature monitoring on or off?

any chance you are using a creative sound card?


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 27, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> is this with temperature monitoring on or off?
> 
> any chance you are using a creative sound card?



Temperature monitoring on.  I have a Create Audigy1, but this also occured back when I still had my old Create Live as well.  I attached a .reg file export so you can see my exact ATI Tool configuration in case it helps...


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2005)

does the problem go away when you turn off temp. monitoring?


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 28, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> does the problem go away when you turn off temp. monitoring?



Huh, yep it sure does.  Sounds only cut out when temperature monitoring is enabled.  Didn't realize that.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2005)

interesting .. i thought i fixed these kind of problems ... is this with latest 0.24 too? you running creative's latest drivers?

i assume you have 3d sound enabled, does it go away when its turned off?


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm currently using the latest beta.  I'm also using the very latest Creative drivers (which are Audigy2 ZS drivers, although I have an Audigy1).

It's not that big a deal for me though.  I haven't tested this w/any other games so there's really not enough for you to go on.  I wouldn't worry about it if I'm the only one reporting it.  I say, work on more important stuff!


----------



## MajorPenalty (Apr 2, 2005)

As a JO player myself, I have to ask... Is your sound set to 5.1 and/or 44khz sound? If either or both are true, uncheck 44Khz and go to two speakers in the JO sound menu. I've seen MANY people fix the same problem you're describing by doing that. Thankfully, the sound in JO is terrible, so you shouldn't miss the 5.1 setting at all...or woefully...I'm not sure. Let us know if and when it's fixed please!


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Apr 3, 2005)

MajorPenalty said:
			
		

> As a JO player myself, I have to ask... Is your sound set to 5.1 and/or 44khz sound? If either or both are true, uncheck 44Khz and go to two speakers in the JO sound menu. I've seen MANY people fix the same problem you're describing by doing that. Thankfully, the sound in JO is terrible, so you shouldn't miss the 5.1 setting at all...or woefully...I'm not sure. Let us know if and when it's fixed please!



Hey Major Penalty... hmmmmmm, well ok, I will break the 3rd wall.... this is Hugh G. Wrection, frequent pincushion for your knife. lol.  

Anyway, this isn't the problem that many JO users (I think w/Audigy2's) have w/5.1 sound cutting out.  I have no problems at all w/sounds ever cutting out except when ATITool is running in the background.

BTW, I do find a very noticeable improvement w/JO set to 5.1 output for both headphones and my 4.1 speaker set, letting the creative drivers downmix the 5.1 to virtual surround for headpones or my 4.1 speakers.  JO 5.1 has a bass track that's not present in the other options for one.


----------

